
Miss America Lends Name to Kid-Safe Web Browser - gibsonf1
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,299183,00.html
======
danteembermage
Have any of you gone through all the trouble to download the browser? Not
really engendering trust. They want your name and email just to download the
software, then they want your name, email, age, phone number (for customer
service ?!) they send you the email which went straight to my spam label in
gmail and inform me that

"You will be receiving a series of emails offering Internet Safety Tips and
other instructions on how to get the most benefits from your new Kid Safe
Browser."

Then to register as a parent they ask you for your name, street address email
phone and whether you are over 18.

Then they want your childs birthday and your presented with this gem:

I give my permission for my child to receive email from Club Tuki via their
e-mail account (without checking this box, you child will not be able to
receive Auction Notification emails through our TUKI Moola auction site).

After that they did deliver as promised, I got an animated Miss America (think
clippy) that tells me when sites are not on "the master list"

If you want to close the browser you are informed that you have 30 days left
on your trial before the premium features expire because it hijacks the close
button and makes you read through a pop-up. It also leaves the taskbar up, so
any kid smart enough to find start will be able to launch Firefox and surf
where ever they want. It also starts at Club Tuki or some such where you can
earn Tuki bucks by playing arcade games but I think there's a registration
involved there too.

One thing this does the REAL kid friendly browser could clone... it has a
banned words list which includes our first and last names so that would be
nice (it also has an encouraging words list like "My family loves me!" and a
chores list with I'm guessing chore reminder pop-ups, but I don't recommend
implementing those features)

She does indeed say "Buh-Bye!" as promised though.

~~~
danteembermage
Oh, I should add you can run the browser in the background and get the
animated Miss America character to float in front of any other browser. I'll
let you know if she tells me anything about kangaroos while I read Hacker News

------
eposts
I read the title and thought maybe pikluk pulled off some amazing PR...

~~~
O3d
Haha, I was hoping for the same thing.

------
tx
Woow. One more competitor for us to deal with. Thank you for the link,
gibsonf1!

At this point more competition is good for us since it validates the
idea/implementation.

~~~
r7000
Yes, I would be happy if I were you.

Pikluk: the non-creepy alternative...

------
samb
that's disturbing on so many levels.

------
benhoyt
The Fox article talks about protecting kids from "lurid photos", but the first
thing I thought when I went to <http://www.missamericakids.com/> was, "what,
did I click on the right link?"

+10 for PikLuk!

